# what front lip is this?



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone would be able to tell me what front lip is on the red beetle in the center of the second picture. Is it the same as the yellow lip pictured or what's the differance(manufactuor, where to purchase, any information would be helpful). cool thanks.



















_Modified by Kaos26003 at 11:11 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

does anyone know????


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

OH k i figure out that the yellow NB's lip is the zender lip i do believe after hours of searchimg, but im still think ing the red NB;s lip is different what is it??? i really like the look of it on a red NB


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

i like the airdam on the white beetle far right in the middle... but i cannot for the life of me figure out which manufacturer it is....
anyone got a clue?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SiKniSS)*

The kits on the little pix are all 'unattainable' Japanese kits from http://www.fob-schrank.com , they won't ship to the US or respond to ur e-mails, so don't waste ur time.
The red lip looks kinda like one u can get here: http://www.autotrucktoys.com/b....aspx


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

no i still think the red bugs lip is different from the zender n FOB ones, ne one??


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_no i still think the red bugs lip is different from the zender n FOB ones, ne one??

Red one looks the same to me man, it's just lowered a lot. Tsunami lip:








Zender lip from the yellow one:


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Ne one know who owns that red NB?? or anymore pics??? i just woud like to c that lip on another NB.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_Ne one know who owns that red NB?? or anymore pics??? i just woud like to c that lip on another NB.

Here's some more pics: http://www.fob-schrank.com/html/user/00160.htm


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

i'm pretty sure it is just the tsunami lip that has been molded into an oem front clip.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (bugasm99)*

thanks for the link billsbug, thats is it.now the question is how to go about getting one??? ne ideas? i think it looks sick in red.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_...thats is it.now the question is how to go about getting one??? ne ideas?

WAKE UP!
















_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_The red lip looks kinda like one u can get here: http://www.autotrucktoys.com/b....aspx


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re:*

i just popped a glass copy of the zender this weekend.
not exact but close and done to my taste.
the lip in the center is pretty much the same and follows the grille lines down like the zender but the sides outside the grille don't follow up the bumper, it more resembles a subtle version of the side rail curve.
i'll post pics when i fit it in primer sometime in the next couple days.


----------



## SiKniSS (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Re: (SiKniSS)*

last night i popped the lip from the mold and finished up most of the smoothing..still have to tweak some corners but i'm very happy with it and i'll probably spray it this weekend. 
set the lip under the car and clicked some pics to show how it went...


----------

